# GAMING PC UNDER 55000 Rs.



## anirbanfifa (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi Friends,
             I am planning to buy a new pc that is good for gaming as well as photo editing works. So, for the past few days I have been going through the threads in this forum related to this price range and shortlisted certain components for my PC. I wish that you all go through my list and forward me your valuable opinions on what changes should I made if required and why. 




1. What is the purpose of the computer? (Note: If you are planning to say multimedia, you will have to be more specific as all types of systems are capable of doing that)

A:Gaming and running heavy applications like Photoshop and other photo editing softwares.


2. Are you open to alternate ideas/products giving similar better performance but offering more VFM/ sellers? If not- why?

A: Yes, but I prefer NVIDIA graphics cars. I need a good enough reason to consider ATI.

3. What is your MAX budget?
A: 55,000. Can be extended to 60,000 but i want to avoid that,

4. Planning to overclock? 
A: Yes

5. Which OS are you planning to use?
A: Windows 7 home premium or ultimate

6. How much hard drive space is needed?
A: Minimum 1TB


7. What resolution will the screen run at & whats the size of the screen you want? If you already want have one and want to use it, mention its resolution and size.
A:  2560 x 1600, 22-23 "


8. How would you rate your hardware knowledge from the count of 1-10? (1 being the lowest, 5 being you are somewhat in sync with the current performers and 10 being the highest)
A: Between 7 and 8. 

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler? 
A: No, it will be done by an assembler but i know how to assemble a little bit

10. When are you planning to buy the system?
A: By next month

11. Are you one of the types looking out for "future proof" configurations?
A: Yes, atleast for the next 6 years 

12. Are there going to be any components that you don't want to include in this new rig? If yes, do mention.
A: Extra sound card.

13. Which city do you live in and are you open to buying from shops from other city/states?
A: Kolkata. I am open to buy from online shops. I prefer TheITDepot or SMC International. You all recommend which one is reliable

14. Mention any other points if deemed necessary
A: QUESTIONS:-

1. Is i5 sufficient or i7  necessary.

2. I prefer NVIDIA over ATI. So are any ATI cards better than gtx 560 within the 15000 Rs. range.

3. I don't require much sound so i hope an extra sound card is not necessary for me as it will be included in the motherboard?


4.Is DELL better or SAMSUNG

5.Please include the required amount of cooling sytems which suits my budget.

6. I require Overclocking but for that do i need good cooling system or  is it a myth?

I fyou think that money is being wasted in any of the components please let me know its valuable replacement. I mean you make a completely new config based on my budget 

CONFIG:-   (Prices taken from SMC INTERNATIONAL)
========

1.MSI N560GTX-TI Twin Frozer II/OC :-                     Rs.13,900                                    

2.Intel Core i5 2500K Sandy Bridge:-                         Rs.10,800

3.Cooler Master Elite 430 NormalRC-430K-KKN3 :-        Rs.2,475

4.Cooler Master eXtreme Power Plus 500W:-               Rs.2,910

5.Dell ST2320L 23" Wide LED:-                                 Rs.9,900

6.Any good keyboard and mouse bundle that suits my budget(suggest) preferably wireless                                               

7.Gigabyte GA-H67MA-UD2H:-                                 Rs.7,800

8.Vengeance 4GB Single Module DDR3 1600 Mhz:-       Rs.2,500


*Total* *Rs.50,285      *


----------



## nilgtx260 (Jun 23, 2011)

fill this


1. What is the purpose of the computer? (Note: If you are planning to say multimedia, you will have to be more specific as all types of systems are capable of doing that)
A:


2. Are you open to alternate ideas/products giving similar better performance but offering more VFM/ sellers? If not- why?
A: 

3. What is your MAX budget?
A: 

4. Planning to overclock? 
A: 

5. Which OS are you planning to use?
A: 

6. How much hard drive space is needed?
A: 

7. What resolution will the screen run at & whats the size of the screen you want? If you already want have one and want to use it, mention its resolution and size.
A: 

8. How would you rate your hardware knowledge from the count of 1-10? (1 being the lowest, 5 being you are somewhat in sync with the current performers and 10 being the highest)
A:

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler? 
A: 

10. When are you planning to buy the system?
A:

11. Are you one of the types looking out for "future proof" configurations?
A: 

12. Are there going to be any components that you don't want to include in this new rig? If yes, do mention.
A: 

13. Which city do you live in and are you open to buying from shops from other city/states?
A: 

14. Mention any other points if deemed necessary
A:


----------



## Cilus (Jun 23, 2011)

As per my knowledge, there is no such 22-23" display available having 2560X1600 resolution. What you'll get it 1920X1080 or full HD resolution. You need to go for a 27" display to get 2560X1600 resolution and a very beefy card like GTX 570/GTX 580 or HD 6970 to play games on this resolution. I don't think it can be accommodate in your budget. The only 27" display with 2560X1600 resolution I found is *Dell UltraSharpTM U2711 27* is 42.5K. SO time to reconsider what you want.

Regarding your query of graphics card, right now all AMD cards are ahead of their nVidia counterpart in the same price range.

At 15K price, you will get HD 6950 2 GB which is ahead of GTX 560 Ti and the difference is higher in high resolution gaming.

Here is my suggestion:

*Core i5 2500K @ 10.8K
Gigabyte GA-Z68MA-D2H-B3 @ 9.5K
Corsair Vengeance 1600 MHz 4 GB X 1 DDR3 @ 2.45K
Seagate 500 GB 7200.12 SATA @ 1.7K
MSI HD 6950 2 GB Twin Frozer III @ 16K
Benq G2222 22" 1920 X 1080 LED Monitor @ 8.3K
Razer Cyclosa Gaming Bundle @ 2K
Razer Goliathus Fragged Omega S - Speed/Control @ 0.5K
Cooler Master USP 100 Cabinet @ 3K
APC 800VA	@2.8K
Altec Lansing VS2621 @ 1.6K*

Total is around 59K


----------



## d3p (Jun 23, 2011)

^^ exactly....adding to cilus, adding another 1k to 15k will provide a 6950 TF III & which beats 570 at most of the conditions.



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2500k|10800
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-Z68MA-D2H-B3|9500
*RAM*
|Vengeance 4GB DDR3 1600 Mhz|2500
*Graphic Card*
|MSI HD6950 TF III |16000
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12|1700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|Corsair TX650 V2|5200
*Case*
|CM Elite 430|2500
*Monitor*
|Benq G2220HD|7000 [1920 * 1080p]
*Mouse and Keyboard*
|Razer Cyclosa Gaming Bundle|2000
*Mouse Pad*
|Razer Goliathus|400
*UPS*
|Intex 1 KVA|1800
|
*Total*
|61000 Approx.


----------



## anirbanfifa (Jun 23, 2011)

thank you for showing me my mistake. Now the question is will i get MSI HD6950 TF III in kolkata. Will i get it in MD computers. Tomorrow I am going to their shop. And I need 1920X1080 or full HD resolution so please recommend the required screen. I t was a silly mistake from my side to expect such a huge resolution. 

I don't need a UPS. I have an APC UPS.

And please don't add that Razer keyboard and mouse pad. I have seen that bundle. It really attracted me but i want to keep the cost withing 55000 as much as possible. 60,000 will be my last resort.


----------



## d3p (Jun 23, 2011)

Benq G2220HD has all your need satisfied...buy the GPU from SMC, anyway price is cheap for such a worthy card.


----------



## anirbanfifa (Jun 24, 2011)

Hey guys thanks for your advice. I am looking forward to more advice. Let me tell you that I am into programming(I am a B.Sc Comp Sc student at St.Xavier's College, Kolkata) so i need to use Linux. So now tell me whether ATI cards will be furnished by good drivers for linux or should i opt for nvidia gtx 560.



MSI R6950 Twin Frozr III Power Edition/OC       Rs.15,890.00


[Intel Core i5 2500K Sandy Bridge                               Rs.10,800.00



Vengeance 4GB Single Module DDR3 1600Mhz              Rs.2,500.00



Gigabyte GA-Z68X-UD3R-B3                                      Rs.11,350.00



Cooler Master Elite 430 with Side Window                    Rs.2,675.00



Dell ST2320L 23" Wide LED                                       Rs.9,900.00



Cooler Master eXtreme Power Plus 600W                     Rs.3,550.00

Total  56,665.00


Is BENQ better than DELL. Does the above given benq model include HDMI port.  

Can you tell the number of fans needed for the system. except the OS  everything should be within 55-58K. I hope this time I got the config correct.

If there are any better opinion from you all please advise me so. I am not gettign the motherboard you recommended within the price 9,900 so i included Gigabyte GA-Z68X-UD3R-B3


----------



## shayem (Jun 24, 2011)

If you are going to use linux get nvidia GPUs. nV have better driver support for Linux platform AFAIK.

Ditch that CM psu..go for Corsair GS 600 atleast.

You can buy previously syggested Mobo from HomeShop18 @9900 all.


----------



## anirbanfifa (Jun 24, 2011)

hey friends,
                after reading your replies I have made this configuration. Please advice me if any change is needed.




Intel Core i5 Processor - Model i5-2500K	       Rs :10840/-

Gigabyte Z68 Chipset 
Intel Motherboard - Model Z68X-UD3R-B3	               Rs :10050/-


G-Skill 4GB Ram Model
 F3-12800CL9S-4GBRL	1	                                       Rs :2250/-


Seagate Barracuda 3.5" SATA 1TB           	                Rs :2785/-


Dell 23" Widescreen Moniter 
With LED - Model ST2320L	                                        Rs :9740/-

Coolermaster Elite 430W side window 
Cabinet - Model RC-430-KWN1                                     Rs :2570/-


Corsair 600W Power 
Supply - Model CMPSU-600GSUK	                               Rs :3835/-


Asus HD6950 2GB Graphic Card - Part No 
EAH6950 DCII/2DI4S/2GD5	                                1	Rs :16915/-


Total                                                                         Rs :58985/-


Is Benq G2220HD better than the screen chosen by me.

This list was made from Lynx so I didn't get msi HD6950 twin frozer 3  and so i chose asus.

while buying i will buy msi but can you tell me whether this model of ASUS is better or not than MSI


----------



## Piyush (Jun 24, 2011)

Benq G2220HD is better vfm monitor than the dell one


----------



## d3p (Jun 24, 2011)

anirbanfifa said:


> hey friends,
> after reading your replies I have made this configuration. Please advice me if any change is needed.
> 
> Is Benq G2220HD better than the screen chosen by me.
> ...



Benq G2220 HD is VFM & same with MSI HD6950 TF III - worth of that extra 1k.

You can get TF III in SMC.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jun 24, 2011)

*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2500K|10800
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-Z68MA-D2H-B3|9500
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9D-4GBXL|2200
*Graphic Card*
|MSI N560 Ti Twin Frozr II OC|13,800
*HDD*
|Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 1 TB|2700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|Corsair GS600|3800
*Case*
|CM Elite 430|2500
*Monitor*
|Benq G2220HD|7000
*Mouse and Keyboard*
|Razer Cyclosa Gaming Bundle|2000
*Mouse Pad*
|Razer Goliathus Fragged Omega S - Speed/Control|500
*Speakers*
|Altec Lansing VS2621|1600
|
*Total*
|57300


----------



## shayem (Jun 24, 2011)

@anirbanfifa the mobo you're selecting have no on board video out pot. So getting GA-Z68A-UD3H-B3 or GA-Z68X-UD3H-B3 would be better IMO. And get parts suggested in post 11, but get G2222HDL. Rest of config you selected is fine.


----------



## anirbanfifa (Jun 24, 2011)

hey guys,
             today i went to MD computers in kolkata and was impressed by their shop. They have a great collection of components and the people there know what they are selling unlike Supreme or Techno whose men are just like dumbos who know nothing. So, I showed them my configuration and they modified a little bit and gave me this list of components with the following price.


CONFIGURATION:-
============

1.Intel i5 2500K:-  Rs.10,200

2.Gigabyte Z68XUD3R-B3:- Rs.10,200
               OR
   Gigabyte Z68XUD4-B3:- Rs.12,200

3.1 TB Western Digital HDD:- Rs.2,575

4.Corsair Vengeance 4GB 1600Mhz:- Rs.2,450

5.Cooler Master TX650 PSU :-  Rs.5,200

6.BENQ G2210:- Rs.8,400

7.Cooler Master Elite 430(with transparent side:- Rs.2,750

8.MSI HD6950 Twin Frozer 3 2GB :- Rs.15,900

9.LG 22X SATA DVD:- Rs.900

10.Logitech Combo Wireless KB & Mouse:- Rs.1075

Total is Rs.62725 if I choose Gigabyte Z68XUD4-B3
and Rs.60725 if I choose Gigabyte Z68XUD3R-B3.

Now, please advice me should I still go for Gigabyte GA-Z68MA-D2H-B3
or are Gigabyte Z68XUD4-B3 and Gigabyte Z68XUD3R-B3 ok. If so then among Gigabyte Z68XUD4-B3 and Gigabyte Z68XUD3R-B3 which one should I go for.
@shayem you told me to get GA-Z68A-UD3H-B3 or GA-Z68X-UD3H-B3 . Please tell me whether there is any difference between GA-Z68X-UD3H-B3 and
Gigabyte Z68XUD3R-B3.

Should I wait for Asus Maximus IV GENE - Z or Z68XUD3R-B3 is OK .

i think thses are the cards with on board video out put:-

Z68X-UD3H-B3
Z68A-D3H-B3 
Z68MX-UD2H-B3
Z68MA-D2H-B3

amng them which one is better and within 12,000? Is it Z68X-UD3H-B3

You are welcome to tell if I have any scope to reduce my final cost from this list.


----------



## shayem (Jun 24, 2011)

GA-Z68X-UD3H-B3 has some extra features I pointed below. Rest is identical.

1)Onboard Graphics
2)1x eSATA 3Gb/s connector
3)1x USB2 headers
4)1x 3GBps sata
5) Back Panel connector:
*GA-Z68X-UD3-B3*
    1 x PS/2 keyboard/mouse port
    1 x optical S/PDIF Out connector
    1 x IEEE 1394 port
    8 x USB 2.0/1.1 ports
    2 x USB 3.0/2.0 ports
    1 x RJ-45 port
    6 x audio jacks (Center/Subwoofer Speaker Out/Rear Speaker Out/Side Speaker Out/Line In/Line Out/Microphone) 

*GA-Z68X-UD3H-B3*
    1 x PS/2 keyboard/mouse port
    1 x D-Sub port
    1 x DVI-D port
    1 x optical S/PDIF Out connector
    1 x HDMI port
    1 x DisplayPort
    4 x USB 2.0/1.1 ports
    1 x IEEE 1394a port
    1 x eSATA 3Gb/s connector
    2 x USB 3.0/2.0 ports
    1 x RJ-45 port
    6 x audio jacks (Center/Subwoofer Speaker Out/Rear Speaker Out/Side Speaker Out/Line In/Line Out/Microphone)


----------



## anirbanfifa (Jun 24, 2011)

one query guys.  Since I am taking a graphics card (MSI HD6950 TF III) which already includes a HDMI and DVI then do i need to buy GA-Z68X-UD3H-B3. I mean if it is available at MD COMPUTERS then i will buy it(though not available there). 

can you tell me whether Gigabyte Z68XUD4-B3 is better than GA-Z68X-UD3H-B3

And except for the motherboard do i need to look into anything in the list.

will i be able to OC MSI HD 6950 Twin Frozr III 2 GB or do i need MSI HD 6950 Twin Frozr III 2 GB OC for that


----------



## Cilus (Jun 25, 2011)

Don't get the Gigabyte mobo if you are paying more than 12K. Get the Asus P8Z68-V Motherboard @ 12.5K. The reason for having a on-board Video output is that Intel Sandybriodge processors on-die GPU will be activated only when it is plugged into a board with onboard Video output. The onboard graphics perform better in Audio/Video encoding jobs using Quicksync technology far better and faster than the dedicated cards from both AMD and nVidia. There are some applications like Lucid Logic Virture which dynamically switches between the onboard and the dedicated card based on the application


----------



## shayem (Jun 25, 2011)

*TYVM* @Cilus for saving me from typing


----------



## anirbanfifa (Jun 25, 2011)

thnx bro. in the MD COMPUTERS shop I saw ASUS P8 Z68-VPRO and P8 Z68-DELUXE. What say bro? If I don't get GA-Z68X-UD3H-B3 then should I go for ASUS P8 Z68-VPRO or P8 Z68-DELUXE. Please clarify bro. The motherboard part really confuses me and I don't want to mess here as a mobo maintains the future of the pc. 

Can you  clarify the options that i take for mobo at each price points between 9,500 and 12,500  having on-board video output.

Or should I wait for ASUS MAXIMUS GENE IV.

I think it will be better if i persuade the seller to get me a  GA Z68XUD4-B3 or GA Z68XUD3H-B3.
Does the GA Z68XUD4-B3 contain onboard video output like the GA Z68XUD3H-B3

Please help me I am really confused


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 25, 2011)

Core i5 2500k @ 11.3K
Gigabyte GA-Z68MA-D2H-B3 @ 9.5k
Corsair 1*4=4GB XMS3 DDR3 1600MHz C9 @ 2.3k
Sapphire HD 6870 1GB GDDR5 VAPOR-X @ 12k
Corsair GS 600W @ 4.8k
CoolerMaster CM690 @ 4.2k
BenQ G2220HDL FULL HD LED @ 8.5k
Seagate 1TB @ 2.7k
Logitech MX 518 @ 1.4k or Razer Abyssus @ 1.4k
MS Comfort Curve 2000 @ 1.1k
LG 22x DVD RW @ 1k


----------



## Cilus (Jun 25, 2011)

^^ XMS3 has a working voltage of 1.65 Volt whereas Sandybridge mobo has 1.5V DIMM slots. There are few compatibility issues reported by the Sandybridge users. That is why XMS3 is not recommended for Sandybridge. Instead OP can go for Corsair Vengeance 4 GB @ 2.45K


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 25, 2011)

^^ as Clius says.

At that budget, I recommend stretch by 5k and grab the HD6950 instead. Much more future proof.


----------



## anirbanfifa (Jun 25, 2011)

yeah i am sticking to this config:-


1.Intel i5 2500K:- Rs.10,200

2.Gigabyte Z68XUD3R-B3:- Rs.10,200
OR
Gigabyte Z68XUD4-B3:- Rs.12,200

3.1 TB Western Digital HDD:- Rs.2,575

4.Corsair Vengeance 4GB 1600Mhz:- Rs.2,450

5.Cooler Master TX650 PSU :- Rs.5,200

6.BENQ G2210:- Rs.8,400

7.Cooler Master Elite 430(with transparent side:- Rs.2,750

8.MSI HD6950 Twin Frozer 3 2GB :- Rs.15,900

9.LG 22X SATA DVD:- Rs.900

10.Logitech Combo Wireless KB & Mouse:- Rs.1075


Now my problem is with the MB. Should I go for the MB what is in the list or go with MBs having onboard video output(which i need) like:

GA-Z68X-UD3H-B3


Please suggest me motherboards within 12,000 that has on board video output and supports Lucid Logic Virtue


----------



## shayem (Jun 26, 2011)

then ask MD if they can arrange 
*ASUS ROG Maximus IV GENE-Z*
or
*Gigabyte GA-Z68X-UD3H-B3*
or
*Gigabyte GA-Z68A-D3H-B3*
or
get Asus P8Z68-V @12300


----------



## anirbanfifa (Jun 26, 2011)

thnx bro

i will choose from the following


ASUS ROG Maximus IV GENE-Z

Gigabyte GA-Z68X-UD3H-B3

Gigabyte GA-Z68A-D3H-B3

Asus P8Z68-V 

To me Asus P8Z68-V feels better than ASUS ROG Maximus IV GENE-Z.

Can you tell me except for the Creative X-Fidelity sound card(ASUS ROG Maximus IV GENE-Z) whats the important differences between them.


----------



## nilgtx260 (Jun 26, 2011)

ASUS ROG Maximus IV GENE-Z is better I can say, now it's up to u.


----------



## Zapper (Jun 26, 2011)

^^Asus P8Z68 V has Bluetooth, 2 Extra Sata 6GBPS Port and is an ATX motherboard and also has more PCI ports


----------



## anirbanfifa (Jun 27, 2011)

hey guys, you all have helped me a lot with your prompt replies. I want all your acknowledgement on this final list of mine:-


MOTHERBOARD:- ASUS ROG Maximus IV GENE-Z

                        Gigabyte GA-Z68X-UD3H-B3

                        Gigabyte GA-Z68A-D3H-B3

                        Asus P8Z68-V  

PROCESSOR:- INTEL i5 2500K

GRAPHICS CARD:- MSI HD 6950 TWIN FROZER III/OC

RAM:- G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9D-4GBXL  or  4GB CORSAIR VENGEANCE

MONITOR:- BenQ G2220HD

CABINET:- Cooler Master Elite 430(with transparent side)

PSU:- Cooler Master TX650 PSU 

HDD:- 1 TB Western Digital HDD or SEAGATE HDD

My new revised budget is around 60K-65K. It would be better if it is withing 60K. So if any changes are required please let me know. And please tell whether my shortlisted motherboards are OK or not.

To be honest I am inclined towards ASUS motherboards. In what respect are they better than Gigabyte Z68 MOBOS.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 27, 2011)

Again I say, get a BETTER CABINET. THe HD6950 is a BIG card.

*Cooler Master CM690 @ 4.2k*
Gigabyte GA-Z68X-UD3H-B3 @ ??
4GB Corsair Vengeance @ 2.4k
Corsair GS 600W @ 4.5k
*BenQ G2222HDL (LED) @ 8.5k*

Get the better monitor and cabinet.


----------



## anirbanfifa (Jun 27, 2011)

he bro. what do you say. if i can afford 12,000 Rs. should I  go for ASUS motherboard or Gigabyte GA-Z68X-UD3H-B3 OR Gigabyte GA-Z68A-D3H-B3

is there any significant difference between
 Gigabyte GA-Z68X-UD2H-B3 and GA-Z68X-UD3H-B3 OR Gigabyte GA-Z68A-D3H-B3

and between Gigabyte GA-Z68X-D2H-B3 and   GA-Z68X-UD3H-B3 OR Gigabyte GA-Z68A-D3H-B3
is more than enough. 

let me tell you. my motherboard budget is 9.5 to 12K. But it will be good if it remains within 10K as then I can invest on a larger Cabinet. Will the Gigabyte give same performance as ASUS. Just clarify this point for me. And which one will be appropriate for me. If i am spending so much then 1K more can be spent to make it more future proof. So bros please suggest. I am still inclined towards asus . AM i right


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 27, 2011)

I think UD3H has more solid caps and a better power circuitry. But unless you'll go extreme Overclocking, you wouldn't really need it

In that case, grab the cheapest of the Gigabyte Z68 motherboards, which I reckon to be 9.5k (UD2H)


----------



## anirbanfifa (Jun 27, 2011)

hey guys as I need OC so is OCing in ASUS MBs is easier than Gigabyte MBs(Interface wise) or is it the same.

To be honest which one is better among ASUS and gigabyte. Is there quality difference between them.


----------

